# Two Sticks of Derm fuzz



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

Just finished this one up, first time with an illuminated footswitch.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## cooder (Apr 26, 2020)

Tidy shot at it, big knob fancy footswitch lightning show, what's not to like! So what's it spund like, through your new amps and all?


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 26, 2020)

I just built 2 of these...might have to change some values on one and make a 4 sticks of derm box. It’s a ripper for sure!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I just built 2 of these...might have to change some values on one and make a 4 sticks of derm box. It’s a ripper for sure!



It is definitely a fuzz but not as doom-ish as I would have thought. Do you find the same thing, however I did only try it with a Strat through a Princeton.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 26, 2020)

It dooms thru my Monson yeah...but everything does haha


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 29, 2020)

NIce!


----------

